# What'sup with Goat Tracks Magazine?



## imported_Brady (Nov 11, 2010)

I just ordered my first magazine and was hoping it would be in the mail by now. Went to the website and found that it is going out of bussiness. Is there any hope? Does any one know if you can still order back issues?


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

That explains why I haven't received anything. My wife bought me a subscription for my birthday back in September and I haven't received an issue nor an offer to refund my money. That is really disappointing.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

there have been several offers to buy the magazine on the packgoat yahoolist in the last months.

Regarding back issues: in Nov. 2009 a CD containing all back issues was released. Maybe that's still available.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't speak for Shannon but as the previous owner of the mag I know that when you decide to sell something things slow down. I am sure she will deliver product, but isn't too concerned about meeting deadlines, I suspect. However, it looks bad for the magazine for people to order and get nothing. There is a CD with every back issue on it available from her. If she doesn't have them I think they might be available thru Hoegger's. I know there is interest from some people to buy it so it won't die.
A little patience might be in order though.
Again, this is just me looking at it from the outside, not any inside knowledge I have.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Northwest sells the CD, too.


----------



## GoatTracksMagazine (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello all. Shannon here, from GT. Yes, the magazine is for sale, and I've had a few inquiries but no buyer yet. Unfortunately it's my health that has forced me to sell the magazine, and has also interfered with the timeliness of the past couple issues. I thought I had contacted most who subscribed recently but had not received anything yet as to whether they'd like a refund, back issues in exchange, the back issue CD, or simply stay on the mailing list for when the magazine starts up again. If I've missed contacting you, I deeply apologize and hope you'll contact me at [email protected].

I wish my health were not an issue that affects the magazine, but as pretty much a "one-man-show" I'm afraid that's not the case. I dearly appreciate everyone's interest and patience, and look forward to helping a new owner get this back and running again.

Shannon


----------



## imported_Brady (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for letting us know what is going on. Wish you the best of luck. B


----------

